# 8 months later...



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

OK , so I have not written anything in a while....I posted in the beginning of the year after my now ex husband (married 22 years) told me last October that he wanted a divorce because he fell head over heels for the other woman he met a week earlier !!!
We got divorced January 9th and I left for my country on the 29th of that month and yes, he drove me to the arport !!! So now its almost September....what can I say about my life, I bought myself a little apartment and found a job, reconnected with old friends and family and volunteer at the animal shelter during my free time...I even met a guy that seems to be very interested in me....BUT....I have no interest at all in him besides a friendship...and now comes the big thing...I still have daily contact with my ex !!!At first it was per sms and phone calls and lately we started skyping . He is still with that other woman and they live together...he tells me everything whats going on in his life and still tells me "we see what happens in the future" and today he basically told me that he wants to stay in touch with me no matter what .
Everybody tells me to stop talking to him or at least not so much but for some reason I cant let go even though I should hate him for everything he put me through....but he does not wanna let go either, is it guilt in his part...he still says how sorry he is and that he is an idiot but I dont know if he is just acting or really means it.
The OW has no idea that we are in contact ....
why cant I let go??


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

25 years here.. 
It is SO DIFFICULT to let go of someone you spent your life with.

My Divorce was final on Thursday last week, after 15 month separation. We have kids so contact is normal. Up until yesterday she wanted to come back again. Now she hates me. Then I hate her Then we like each other and accept it. Then the whole circle goes around again. 

I think you should tell the OW that your ex is trying to have an affair with you! Don't buy into it. he is obviously not getting what he needs in his relationship and you are just filling in the gaps of his miserable life. Please end it . For you.
In fact you have become the OW!


----------

